# ThreeLac Probiotics



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

Hi everybody,

Have any of you tried Threelac probiotics?

http://www.thefinchleyclinic.com/shop/threelac-and-fivelac-faqs-a-505.html

Ive been taking VSL#3, but was wondering if Threelac would be better. They seem to get a good write up when it comes to fighting Candida.

Thanks


----------



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

Ive no idea!!

On a serious note, im just trying to find something to make me better. Some people have told me i have Candida.

Im not sure if its that or a food intolerance, some alternative health tests flagged up that I was intolerant to wheat and gluten- problem is i dont know how accurate these tests are.

thanks for ur reply


----------

